# *Drum roll* Moonies in the 20 gallon :D



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

The tetras move out and Moonie moved in! I replaced the substrate, changed the plants and decor. I hope it fills in well and the plants survive the move! He seems to be enjoying all the open swimming space! His fins have been growing in so well, I hope he doesnt strain them too much. 
Anywho, enjoy! 

Moonie and his 3 nerite snails

Starting out









All moved in!
















































Peeking out of his log lol


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Super cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice look you got there for Moonie. You using a daylight bulb for those plants?


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

beautiful! (fish and tank!)


----------



## NBBetta (Jan 22, 2013)

What a handsome boy. If only all Bettas had such great homes!


----------

